# He stopped loving me today



## brick (May 3, 2008)

THis week has been the hardest week I have ever lived. My best friend of (9 years) Sampson was put to rest. My vet couldn't believe how hard this dog tried to stay with me. He said 99% of dogs would have done given up. We tranquilized him first, Sampson never liked the muzzle and it was a fight to put it on him, he would always open his mouth wide. we didn't want to fight him to kill him. It took a long time for the tranquilizer to work and even when he laid down and I stood up he got back up like we were leaving. I cried buckets of tears all week but I had to do it. He had lost alot of muscle mass but his belly stayed swollen due to Liver disease. I dodn't think he would last very long but he did a few months. We kept walking daily and playing catch. If you couldn't see his belly you wouln't think anything was wrong. I bought him a steak and fed it to him before we went to the vet. What made it hard was soon as I dropped the tailgate his tail went up he barked and as we passed every car he barked as he always did. He stood up on the side with his head up over the cab as always. I told the vet I don't know he's acting so well. The vet pushed me and I'm glad he did as I looked at him I knew he needed to go on. I guess dogs are really on loan even humans, the song says those tears you shed are just interest on the loan." What the heart has once known it shall never forget" that was on the card the vet sent me. I'm a little better now I buried him underneath my bedroom window. He would lay outside whichever room I was in. He loved me and I loved him so very much. I guess I'm starting to look for another Shepherd, I'm wanting another german import pup. Later on I may get into sch. Comp but regardless I want a dog with that drive and spirit and intellect that Sam had. When I found Sam I had just lost my 1st GSD. My wife says it was devine interrvention, Sams owner had just gotten him at 8 weeks he had him 2 weeks and realized he couldn't keep a dog, he was in college and the hours were too many and he didn't want to deprive Sam of time and love, so I found an ad saying sable pup. I got lucky and no one had called for 2 days as soon as I saw those ears he ran and jumped in my arms, I knew he was for me. I paid 100.00 for the smartest and loyal friend I had ever had. I miss him tremendously but the memories I'll have forever.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Sam - but please don't think he stopped loving you today - he will always love you as you will always love him. Even though you can no longer see him, he lives forever in your heart and will be with you always.









http://www.angelbluemist.com/aplaceforus.html


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

oh gosh, that made me cry. =( i know how it feels to lose your best friend. i had a lab/boxer (maybe) mix from the day i was born until i was 14, she got a lot of tumors & even though we kept having them removed they kept coming back & finally she wouldn't even get out from under the coffee table. i cried for a good week before i let my grandparents make the appointment. the day of we took her to the beach for one last time, with a tennis ball, & she jumped up & chased it & splashed in the water like she was a puppy again. then about eight months later my doberman who i had from age 4 - 14 had to be put down because of hip problems & lyme disease, same with him, he acted like a puppy, barking out the car window & everything. i have the ashes of both my dogs, i loved them so much.

your dog sounded like an amazing friend. =) im sorry for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Brick, I'm so sorry you lost your Sam.







He was definitely a very special friend. You were lucky to have been able to share his life with him, to have loved him and been loved by him. My condolences to you, your wife and others who loved him.







Rest in Peace Sampson!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Brick, Sam hasn't stopped loving you and you haven't stopped loving him, You guys just aren't together right now.

I have always said that "God only loans us these great creatures to love, he know that there are only so many really good humans around, so he limits the time we get to keep each dog".

So while Sam will always be your very special friend I am glad to see that you are looking for that next pal to share you love with.








Sam.

Val


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

I saw the name of this thread on the outside of the forum and began to CRY from just the words and I'm telling myself, don't read it Patsy, don't go there. I have to.
I rescue GSDs and when we lost our beautiful rescued (but found his breeder in MN after some research, they'd had 2 litters and spayed their female, dad was imported) W. German working lines, black sable, Malachi, it was like a part of my heart physically hurt and died. I felt lost, I felt flat and a huge chasm.
Spinal calcification took our love, bit by bit by painful bit. I asked others "how will I know when it's really time....?" They said "you'll know, he will tell you ...... " For 6 wks. because he couldn't climb the stairs to our bedroom, I wouldn't allow any stairs. I made a large bed on our wooden main floor (6 level home) with about 4 quilts and slept there by him every night. My Mally would of done the same for me, he would <u>never</u> have left my side. One day shortly thereafter while gardening and he laying in the soft grass I was talking and rambling on to my love, I looked up at him and sucked my breathe in and said "oh noooo....." it was 'that' look ..... as tears splashed on my leg I scooted over to him and whispered in half sobs "Oh Mally, I am SO sorry...!" I could feel myself falling emotionally. Hard and fast. In the glow of that night light that evening, we just laid without words as I gazed in his eyes and stroked his cheek into the wee morning hours. 
After 4 years, I obviously still have healing to do. 
I remember us carrying his precious body to the facility that would cremate him.... standing in the dark with Mally's body, in the rain and I could only think it was God, weeping with me because He knew how devastated we were. 
Never, ever will another replace Malachi. But we are very well aware that he would have us save another in his memory. And with each rescue that comes into our lives and hearts I look for a bit of his spirit in each of them, in some aspect, some day. We have agreed that as we pass on my ashes will be put with my hubby's ashes, Malachi's with ours and whomever is left and loved (arrangements made) their ashes put with ours when they go.... and then throw them to the South Dakota wind. We will fly away together always, across the pasture and prairie. 

Go rest high on that Mountain, Sam, carrying with you the love that can never be equalled as it was in the heart here on Earth.

Peace to you as well. The Heaven's are just a little brighter tonight......


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Sam

I am so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## bigmike (Apr 11, 2008)

iam so sorry to hear of you loss i do know how you feel all i can say say is he is still with you in your heart and mind i know its not the same but its the best it can be so think of the good times you guys had and it will make you smile RIP SAM 
YOU WILL BE TOGEATHER AGAIN AT THE RAINBOW BRIDGE WHEN ITS TIME


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I am so sorry about Sam. Reading about your pain just breaks my heart. Although, I have not lost a dog, the mere thought of it hurts too much. So, I can not even begin to imagine what you are going through. 

I was reading your previous post when I saw this. Your little guy tried so hard to stay with you as long as he could. He didn't stop loving you today. Deep down inside, you know he was not capable of not loving you! That's why he stayed so strong until the end. He will always love you as you will love him. He's just going to watch you from heaven now.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for being so strong to be there for him throughout his life and right up to those final moments. He was a million dollar dog at more than a bargain price.

RIP Sampson, you were loved and leave a big gap. That your Brick needs to fill that gap is a big compliment to your effect on his and his family's life.








Sampson


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.. I know that it is a very difficult time right now..Focus on all the good and know that there will be a time that you will see Sampson again.. Just remember that he is without any health issues now.. He is going to keep himself busy until you meet again. I understand what it is like but know that Sampson loved you all his life and will continue after..You obviously haven't stopped loving him .. he isn't going to either.. My thoughts and prayers are with you..


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

It's so hard. Sam hasn't stopped loving you, just waiting to meet you in a better place.

Treasure the memories - that's about all we 'own' in this life anyway!


----------

